# Disarray Distortion



## Mourguitars (Oct 27, 2019)

Went real smooth...no gremlins ! 

Tried the ribbon wire...on the fence about it...maybe on a long run next time

Mike



https://imgur.com/j9qTCjl




https://imgur.com/8LTuj5I


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 27, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Went real smooth...no gremlins !
> 
> Tried the ribbon wire...on the fence about it...maybe on a long run next time
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

Great color scheme!  Where did you get the box and the knobs?  Which diodes did you end up using for D8 & D9?

I despise ribbon wire, it breaks too easily.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank's Chuck ! 

Its sounds pretty good and is dead quite as most of PedalPCB's builds are

Tayda on the knobs and enclosure...

Diodes were the 1n4757a , and i do agree on the ribbon wire...i though it would break when soldering...very thin wire

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 28, 2019)

The purple knobs and cable really ties it all together. Looking sweet, Mike!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 28, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> The purple knobs and cable really ties it all together. Looking sweet, Mike!




Thanks !


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Kroars (Nov 27, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Great color scheme!  Where did you get the box and the knobs?  Which diodes did you end up using for D8 & D9?
> 
> I despise ribbon wire, it breaks too easily.


I’m curious what you meant by ribbon wire breaking to easily?  The ribbon wire I use is stranded, and I can’t imagine it breaking any easier than other stranded wire.  We’re you talking about solid ribbon wire?  You’ve got me rethinking my ribbon wire usage….


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 27, 2021)

The solid stuff is fragile.  The stranded ribbon is better, but I still prefer individual 24AWG stranded with silicone jacket.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 27, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The solid stuff is fragile.  The stranded ribbon is better, but I still prefer individual 24AWG stranded with silicone jacket.


Indeed, indeed. I keep going back to the silicone covered stuff. Way easier to work with than just about anything.


----------



## Kroars (Nov 27, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The solid stuff is fragile.  The stranded ribbon is better, but I still prefer individual 24AWG stranded with silicone jacket.


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification.  I love the ribbon cable from StompBox when using breakout boards and the individual 24 stranded for power and jacks.  When I heard SB was closing I quickly bought three 1,000’ rolls of their pre-bond 24 stranded.  Love that stuff.


----------



## fig (Nov 28, 2021)

I've been contemplating the different methods I've seen and also used to get from the switch to the board. They all seem to have pros and cons as typical with all things mechanical. I try not to pigeon-hole myself and let the build itself tell me.

I don't sell pedals so this is man-in-bubble subjective philosophy, though I can appreciate the economy involved.


----------



## xefned (Dec 19, 2021)

Love the purple and pink combo with the blue LED. Nicely done.

Got one of these on my to-do list so thanks for the inspiration.


----------

